# alpink's SPRING FLING 2017



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*SPRING ZING 2017
SATURDAY APRIL 22*​1) *TJ/PS* _T-Jet Pro Stock _original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

2) *TJ/M *_T-Jet Modified_ modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams. Dash CHASSIS PERMITTED

3) *AFX/S* _AFX & MagnaTraction Stock _stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

4) *AFX/M* _A/FX Modified _5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

5 )*4G/S *_Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster_ stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

6) *I/S *I_nline Stock _This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO BSRT, VIPER, WIZZARD or SLOTTECH cars. Minimum weight 18 grams

*BLUE COMET MC*
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 34' overall length, _*MAXTRAX*_ drag strip
all classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis. 
STOCK CLASSES *may* use any wheel, outside tire diameter must be stock.​


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just under three weeks
get your cars ready to rockNroll


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

two weeks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

By this time tomorrow we'll be mixing it up at The Blue Comet baby!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish I could be there live!!! RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Race day


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it was an interesting day at Blue Comets Motorcycle Club in Skippack Pa on Saturday April 22 2017.
Hank was once again gracious and generous in helping acquire the clubhouse for our Spring Zing 2017 and I cannot thank him enough for everything he does to help keep this program alive.
in addition to Hank, in attendance were: Jim, Tony, Bill, Devin, Dave, Darryl and Joe.
we had 8 racers entering 81 cars in 6 classes of exciting qualifications and eliminations.
some of the usual suspects were winners as expected, but we had a few interesting surprises too.

racers .....



left to right Joe, Bill, Jim, Tony, Darryl, Dave, Hank, Devin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some pics throughout the event ....

















.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and now, the business of the day .....

TJ/PS T-Jet/Pro Stock
TQ .. Joe .... AMX .0774 .. [email protected]
1st .. Joe .... GTX 1.964 .. [email protected]
2nd . Dave ..GTO -.0378 .. [email protected]
lowest ET .. Joe .. AMX -.0022 .. [email protected]

TJ/M T-Jet/Modified
TQ .. Joe .... Cheetah .0739 .. [email protected]
1st .. Joe .... Willys -.0048 .. [email protected]
2nd . Joe .... Cheetah -.0085 .. [email protected]
low ET .. Joe .. Cheetah .0739 .. [email protected]

AFX/S AFX/Stock
TQ .. Joe .... 55 .0280 .. [email protected]
1st .. Joe .... 55 .0544 .. [email protected]
2nd . Darryl .... Mustang .0080 .. [email protected]
low ET .. Joe .. 55 .0280 .. [email protected]

AFX/M AFX/Modified
TQ .. Jim .. blue Vette .0235 .. [email protected]
1st .. Jim .. blue Vette .2212 .. [email protected]
2nd . Jim .. red Vette .2179 .. [email protected]
low ET .. Joe .. green Turbo .0450 .. [email protected]

4G/S Four Gear/Stock
TQ .. Jim .. blue Dragster .0637 .. [email protected]
1st .. Jim .. blue Dragster .0341 .. [email protected]
2nd . Joe .. Monza .0250 .. [email protected]
low ET .. Jim .. blue Dragster .0637 .. [email protected]

I/S Inline/Stock
TQ .. Devin .... Grey GN .0455 .. [email protected]
1st .. Devin .... Grey GN .0380 .. [email protected]
2nd . Jim .... yellow Corvette .1550 .. [email protected]
low ET .. Devin .... Grey GN .0455 .. [email protected]

pics soon


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

---






.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

---






.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------

